# Canned Chicken my way.....



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

4.25 oz can of spread at $1.70; of Cooked Chicken Breast With Rib Meat, Chicken Broth, Cooked Chicken Skin, Cooked Chicken Breast Roll With Rib Meat And Natural Juices, Seasoning Blend (Partially Hydrogenated Cottonseed Oil [Lecithin], Dehydrated Potatoes [Sodium Bisulfite], Chicken Seasoning Blend [Monosodium Glutamate, Mustard Flour, Spices, Citric Acid, Wheat Starch, Chicken Fat (With BHA, Propyl Gallate And Citric Acid To Preserve Freshness), Dextrose, Torula Yeast, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Spice Extractives, Extractives Of Turmeric And Caramel Color), Salt, Dehydrated Onion, Modified Corn Starch, Isolated Soy Protein, Soy Lecithin), Chicken Fat; When this can be easily made at home from fresh chicken breast and no fertilizers ,canning the meat with chicken or veg. stock a few leaves of cilantro/coriander and fresh lemon juice leaves the whole house smelling like a Spanish restaurant .This ready to eat chicken I used in every recipe I can think of salads,tacos,chicken and rice, pot pies, croquettes; the chipotle dry pepper with chili powder adds a great flavor to Mexican style dishes also, I have some left over stock that I will be using for a chicken and rice dinner today. The can chicken spread was my favorite go to food in my army days and trips to the woods or fishing ,canned roast pork spread is good too.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the convenience of canned chicken too. We boil and shred the chicken first. All the broth gets canned also. Much healthier than store bought.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i just checked a quart jar of chicken i canned may 31st of this year..and it still looks good..i also had canned the broth as well..in which the broth got used in turkey soup i made a few days ago.. so i now have to restock my chicken broth now..


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jimLE said:


> i just checked a quart jar of chicken i canned may 31st of this year..and it still looks good..i also had canned the broth as well..in which the broth got used in turkey soup i made a few days ago.. so i now have to restock my chicken broth now..


I am just curious about how long you think a jar of canned chicken should or would be edible?

Of course, how and where it is stored makes a difference in shelf life (temperature and light).

I have canned chicken that was good for a few years.

Chicken broth:

I never have enough. I go through it so quickly because I like soups and have had a thing of making at least a pot of soup each week. I usually freeze it in serving sizes which I can pull out in the morning, set on the counter, and it will be somewhat thawed by lunch time.

Chicken broth that is homemade as opposed to store broth is significantly healthier.


----------



## Budman1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I wouldn't lay money on how long canned meats last. That being said, 4 of my cousins and 1 of their friends,(all adults mind you), were picking around the basement of my aunt/uncles log cabin which was being dismantled. They found some items of interest in her canning shelves. 2 cans of chicken meat were brought out and they ate both. LOL Luckily nobody died or got sick. My uncle died in '92. So God knows how long those cans were down there.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Five to eight years is the quality window. Meat starts getting mushy after the five year mark but it is still usable. It still makes good soup. I am using chicken from 2012 this year, and there is no difference from fresh canned.

I cut up my chicken into the standard eight parts and raw pack it with the bones. I want the gelatan. For stock, I remove the breasts and can them separately and then make stock with the remaining carcass and lots of veggies. This I can, and it makes the best soup ever. The meat is canned in 1/2 pint jars for sandwiches and adding to the turkey stuffing.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

weedygarden said:


> I am just curious about how long you think a jar of canned chicken should or would be edible?
> 
> Of course, how and where it is stored makes a difference in shelf life (temperature and light).
> 
> ...


i have no idea to how long it'd last.our kitchen counter top,has a ledge running along the back of it.i have only 1 jar there.thats the one i checked..the others are in a canning jar box,in my closet..i figured at least 1 to 2 years for good quality chicken.but yet,im thinking that ClemKadiddlehopper might be right.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I just opened 2 pints of turkey from 2013 to make Italian chicken. It was fine and the broth smells wonderful. I will be putting these patties in the freezer for quick meals later. My kids love this.

Italian Chicken

6 beaten eggs
2 cups grated Parmesan Cheese – 8 ounces
½ cup fine dry bread crumbs
4 cups finely chopped cooked chicken
3 T butter
½ cup chopped green pepper
½ cup chopped onion
1 T cooking oil
2 – 15 ounce cans tomato sauce
1 t sugar
½ t Italian seasoning
¼ t dried basil, crushed
¼ t garlic powder
1/8 t pepper
2 cups shredded Mozzarella cheese

Combine eggs, Parmesan, and crumbs. Stir in chicken; mix well. Shape mixture into sixteen ¾ inch thick patties. In a skillet cook patties in butter over medium-high heat for 2 to 3 minutes per side or till browned. Drain patties and arrange in two baking dishes. Cook green pepper and onion in oil till tender. Remove from heat and add ½ cup water and remaining ingredients except Mozzarella. Spoon sauce over patties; sprinkle with mozzarella. Bake one casserole, uncovered in 350* oven for 25 minutes or until hot. Freeze the remaining casserole. Bake frozen casserole, covered, in 400* oven for 50 minutes. Uncover and bake 20 minutes more.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i just saved that recipe to my recipe folder..


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

The DW and I used my grandmothers .05 1940's blue ball canning book for raw pack chicken a few months ago on 3 onry roosters. We put 1 bird per quart jar after deboning. We just opened 1 of them this weekend for crock pot chicken and dumplings it was delicious.


----------

